# Kois in der Badewanne !?



## Klaus0404 (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hätte da mal eine etwas eigenartige Frage:
Kann ich 4 Kois (ca. 30 cm) und einen __ Goldfisch (uralt und Ureinwohner des Teiches) für ca. 2 Wochen in meiner Eck-Badewanne halten (ca. 400 Liter)?? 
Wenn ja, was muss ich dabei beachten (ja, der Ablauf ist dicht...)?

Der Hintergrund ist folgender:
Wir wollen unseren derzeitigen Teich ein bischen vergrössern und eine neue Folie einziehen, da die alte (ca. 25 Jahre) brüchig und undicht geworden ist.

Bitte kringelt euch jetzt nicht nur, sondern helft evtl. bei Alternativ-Lösungen!

Danke im voraus!

Klaus


----------



## ~jens~ (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hi Klaus,
ich denke die Badewanne ist etwas klein.
Wie wäre es denn mit einem großen Planschbecken.
lg
jens


----------



## Conny (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hallo Klaus,
unsere Fische sind von der Sitzbadewanne in das Teichlein  auch über ein Planschbecken umgezogen. Wir haben soviel wie möglich Teichwasser hinübergepumpt . Die Pflanzen, __ Muscheln und __ Schnecken  kamen auch mit. Da es gerade die heiße Zeit war, haben wir einen Sonnenschirm aufgestellt. Flora und Fauna haben es gut überstanden.
Bekannte mit großen KOIs mußten ein Netz darüber spannen, weil einer nachts rausgesprungen ist.


----------



## Heiko H. (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hi,

ich denke schon das es geht.
Allerdings solltest du wenn möglich einen Filter an die Wanne stellen.
Sonst können tägliche Teilwasserwechsel hilfreich sein, außerdem solltest du die Wasserwerte im Auge behalten.
Das Füttern der Fische auf ein minimum reduzieren, eventuell für die Zeit sogar ganz einstellen um das Wasser nicht zusätzlich zu belasten. Der Tipp mit einen Netz ist auch sehr gut.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## sigfra (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hallo Klaus...

bei uns hat es auch schon funktioniert... zwar bei einem Notfall...   ...

aber es ging... 

selbst unser Enten haben in unserer Badewanne das schwimmen " 

gelernt ".. 

wenn es wie bei dir über nen längeren Zeitraum ist, dann würde ich auch ein Netzt drüber spannen...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Moin
hmmm zwei Wochen ist eine recht lange Zeit.
Wie sieht es denn mit diesen Family Pools aus?
Die haben so bis 6000l Volumen und können auch anschließend weiter genutzt werden.
Vorteil, du hast für den neuen Teich gleich das richtige Wasser...
Kostenpunkt ca. 70 €
Ich habe so ein Teil auf dem Dachboden liegen, den könntest du ausleihen wenn der Weg nicht so weit wäre...


----------



## Ping (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hallo Klaus

Eigentlich wurde ja schon fast alles gesagt nur eines noch,solltest du keinen Filter anschliessen setze bitte eine Pumpe ein die Strömung erzeugt da die Koi sonst schaden nehmen können.Auch solltest du bei 400 L. einen Luftsprudeler einsetzen.Ansonsten dürfte es gehen.Ich hatte damit im letzten Jahr nämlich schon ärger und es hat viel Nerven gekostet.Ohne unsere Tierärtztin wäre es wohl schief gegangen. 

Grus Tobi


----------



## Barkeeper (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hallo also ich habe das auch vor Jahren mal gemacht aber leider waren sie nach einer Woche alle tot.Ich würde mir lieber ein Zuchtbecken besorgen damit bist auf der richtigen seite.


                                              Gruß Barkeeper


----------



## karpfenalex (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hallo

ich habe meine 8Kois 6 Wochen lang  in einen 700Liter Becken untergebracht ( siehe BAU EINES TEICHES- Teichbau zum 2. mal) In den 6 Wochen lief ständig ein BIOTEC 10.1 der gespeist wurde von einer 7500 l/h Pumpe.
Jeden dritten Tag wurde ein Wasserwechsel durchgeführt von 300 Liter.
Alle Fische haben es Problemlos überstanden  und gefüttert wurde jeden 2ten Tag.
Egal welche Größe die Fische haben, ein Netz ist Pflicht.  
Das Netz sollte nicht auf der Wasseroberfläche aufliegen und ordenlich gespannt und verlegt sein. 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Harald (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

bevor ich mir die Fische für 2 Wochen (und es kann ja zeitlich auch immer irgendetwas dazwischen kommen) in die Badewanne setze, würde ich mir eher einen IBC-Container besorgen, die bekommst Du teilweise auch umsonst.

Du schneidest einfach oben den "Deckel" ab und packst Dein Teichwasser rein. So haben sie zumindestens schon mal knapp 1000 l zur Verfügung. Im Garten ist es auch kein Problem, die ganze Zeit den Filter laufen zu lassen.

Wenn Deine Eckwanne nicht aus Edelstahl ist, könntest Du an dieser sonst auch möglicherweise Verfärbungen bekommen. Acryl ist da ja etwas anfällig.


----------



## Armin501 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hallo stell doch mal Fotos von deiner Badewanne ein!!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Klaus0404 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hallo Leute!
Ihr glaubt ja gar nicht, wie wir uns über die vielen Antworten und wertvollen Hinweise von euch gefreut haben!!! 
Der Tip mit dem Pool wird´s wohl werden (auch wegen der Verfärbungen)... und so ein "fertiges" Teichwasser ist doch auch was wert...
Herzlichen Dank nochmals für eure Beiträge!!
Evtl. stellen wir ein Bild von den "planschenden" Kois ein...

Klaus


----------



## Conny (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hallo,
so sah das bei uns letztes Jahr aus:


----------



## sake (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

hallo, 
ich denke das wird etwas klein sein. ich musste letztes jahr meine 5 kois (50cm) und 10 goldies in einem quickuppool umsiedeln. Der war mit gutem teichwasser (2000l) gefüllt und einem biotec18 gefiltert. 
ich habe täglich die werte kontrolliert und nach einer woche habe ich extrem schlechte werte gehabt (nitrat/nitrit im roten bereich)und habe die fische schnell wieder in den teich geschmissen.
Das war an sich für einen Probelauf gedacht, da ich dieses jahr meinen Teich vergrössern wollte.
Wenn du so etwas planst, am besten täglich die Werte kontrollieren.

Viele Grüsse
sascha


----------



## Kiki (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hallo !
Ich habe meine 2 Koi´s momentan in meinen Pool (ca. 360 Durchm.)ausquatiert.
Filter dran Pumpe rein und Pflanzen dazu. Netz drüber fertig. 
Scheint den Fischen gut zu gehen und nichts auszumachen. 
Nachher nehme ich das Wasser aus den Pool um den neuen Teich aufzufüllen.
Ach so, aufgefüllt habe ich den Pool mit dem "alten" Teichwasser.


----------



## Klaus0404 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hallo zusammen!
Wie versprochen, hier die Bilder von dem Zwischenquartier der Kois.
Sie haben den Umzug gut überstanden und fressen schon wieder.

Nochmal danke an dieser Stelle für die hilfreichen Tips!! 

Hanne und Klaus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hallöchen,

habe mal ne Frage zu diesen Fertigpools aus dem Baumarkt. Wenn ich so ein Ding neu kaufe, muss ich das vorher irgendwie reinigen oder ist das so OK. Also aufstellen und gut ist ?

Ich bin auch grad im Umbau, aber das Wetter macht mir mit dem verlegen der Folie/Vlies einen Strich durch die Rechnung, darum will ich jetzt doch zwischenlagern, so für 2 oder 3 Tage.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## ouzo (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hallo Hanne + Klaus,
genau den Pool haben wir uns Gestern auch gekauft.Wollen unsere Fischlis im August ca. 3-4 Tage darin unterbringen.Was habt ihr für eine Pumpe drin?Und ich hätte auch noch die gleiche Frage wie Uwe gehabt: Wie reinigen ???


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Ich möchte ja nicht drängeln: 

Aber da ich Morgen so einen Gartenpool kaufen möchte, nochmal die Frage : Vor gebrauch reinigen ? Oder einfach das Teichwasser rein und fertig ?


Danke und Gruss

Uwe


----------



## herbi (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Servus Uwe, Astrid + Bernd,

ohne jemandem vorzugreifen, ich würde das Ding auf jeden Fall vorher reinigen!

Mit was !? Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher! Eventuell reicht auch gründliches Auswaschen mit Wasser, es gibt aber bestimmt auch unschädliche Reinigungsmittel ( Schmierseife ? ) Danach aber die selbe Prozedur, viel Wasser!

Habe meine Fische in ein 500 l Regenfaß gesteckt und ca. 8 Wochen ( leider ! ) dort untergebracht! Habe dieses mit Schmierseife gereinigt ! Sie habens Überlebt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Danke dir erstmal,
die Fische sind nicht das Problem, ich habe noch einen 500 Liter Becken, mir geht es um das Teichwasser, ich habe einfach Angst die Fische in nicht eingefahrendes Wasser zu setzen :beeten: 


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## herbi (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

@ Uwe kannst du den das Wasser nicht vom Teich in die Hälterung Pumpen und dann den Filter wieder anschließen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Sind doch aber nur 500 Liter, 
ich möchte schon min. 5000 Liter behalten. Es werden ja so um die 15000 - 17000 Liter.


Uwe


----------



## chromis (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hi Uwe,

das Wasser ist nicht so interessant. Wichtig ist, dass Du einen eingefahrenen Filter oder einen Filter mit altem Filtermaterial an das Planschbecken anschließen kannst. 
Die für die Nitrifikation wichtigen Bakterien sind alle substratgebunden. 
Ohne eingefahrenes Filtermaterial musst Du trotz altem Wasser mit einem tödlichen Nitritpeak rechnen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Filter ist eingefahren, das glaube ich jetzt einfach mal. 

Hab trotzdem Angst vor dem Supergau :beeten: 

Uwe


----------



## Klaus0404 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hallo zusammen!
Sorry, dass wir uns jetzt erst melden, aber das Wetter hat einigermassen mitgespielt und deshalb haben wir an unserem Loch (Teich) weitergebuddelt.
Zu Euren Fragen:
Wir haben den Pool vorher nicht gereinigt, sondern nur Regen- und Leitungswasser zu etwa 50-50 gemischt (ca. 700 Liter) und das Ganze dann für ca. 10 Tage stehen lassen (ohne Filter). Dann hatte sich ein leicht schmieriger Film auf dem Boden gebildet und die Wasserwerte waren auch i.O. - doof nur, dass diese Mischung den Schnaken auch gefallen hat, die haben nähmlich ordentlich "abgelaicht".
Dann haben wir den eingefahrenen Filter aus dem alten Teich genommen (Biotec 18 screenmatic in Verbindung mit einer Aquamax 16000L Pumpe) und einfach im Pool angeschlossen.
Anschliessend das gesamte Teichwasser (waren nach den neuesten Berechnungen nur ca. 2200 Liter) in den Pool gepumpt, Seerose rein, etwas __ Schilf dazu und fertig war das Koi-Planschparadies. Übrigens: Den "Kindern" der Schnaken hat die Aktion nicht so gut gefallen, dafür aber den Kois... 
Der Pool hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 3 m und fasst somit bei einer Füllhöhe von 45 cm ca. 3100 Liter Wasser. Die Pumpe haben wir auf ca. 50% Leistung gestellt, damit der Filter nicht überläuft, da der Rand des Pools - und somit der Abflussschlauch - ca. 55 cm hoch ist. Auf dem einen Foto seht Ihr auch, dass wir den Filter "augebockt" haben.

So, wenn Ihr noch Fragen habt, wir werden morgen (ziemlich sicher) kurz hier reinschauen.

Zum Schluss noch ein Tip: Unser Pool hatte 2 kleine Löcher an den Faltkanten, die wir kleben mussten. Also besser vor dem Komplett-Befüllen erst mal gut kontrollieren.... Klebe-Mat. ist aber mit dabei (die wissen wohl warum)...

Viel Spass beim Koi-Planschbecken herrichten und ....
keine Angst, bei täglicher Wasserkontrolle kann normalerweise nichts passieren!

Hanne und Klaus


----------



## Kiki (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hi !
Habe ich genau so gemacht. Funktioniert bestens ! 

Aber welche Fotos meint ihr ????


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hurra,
meine Aktion ist auch glatt gelaufen. 

Morgens Fische in das Becken, Pumpe ran. Leider ist under Grundstück Abschüssig, dass wiederrum hat dem Becken nicht gut getan, es verzog sich immer mehr. Ich bekam Angst das es zusammenklappt.
Wir haben dann beschlossen, gestern Abend noch die Folie in den neuen Teich zu legen.
Nach 3 Stunden war die Folie, die Fische und natürlich das "alte" Teichwasser wieder drin. Und meine Babys haben im Moment ne Menge zu erkunden   Macht ihnen sichtlich Spass.
Und nun mache ich mich an die Uferbefestigung.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Klaus0404 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Hallo Kiki!
Den Tip mit dem Planschbecken und dem Netz haben wir ja auch von dir...... 
Die Fotos findest du auf Seite 2!

Bis bald 
Hanne und Klaus


----------



## Kiki (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kois in der Badewanne !?*

Bei mir sah die ganze Sache so aus : ( ganz links kann man ein Stück vom Filter erkennen ! )


----------

